# Aadhaar related news and discussion



## Flash (Jan 5, 2018)

The Tribune newspaper said its reporters were able to access names, email addresses, phone numbers and postal codes by typing in 12-digit unique identification numbers of people in the government's database, after paying an individual about *$8. *

For another $5, the newspaper said, the individual offered reporters software to print out unique identification cards, called Aadhaar cards, that can be used to access various government services including fuel subsidies and free school meals.

Source: Aadhaar Breach Risks Identity Theft For 1 Billion Indians: Foreign Media


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2018)

And that is why it is not a good idea to trust sensational news because almost always it is false(just like those "you have won iphone 8" messages & calls):
Reports of massive Aadhaar data breach are false: UIDAI | Legal Era

As UIDAI reported & that which really matters,"there is no breach of biometric data".


----------



## billubakra (Jan 7, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> And that is why it is not a good idea to trust sensational news because almost always it is false(just like those "you have won iphone 8" messages & calls):
> Reports of massive Aadhaar data breach are false: UIDAI | Legal Era
> 
> As UIDAI reported & that which really matters,"there is no breach of biometric data".



Do you believe "them"?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Do you believe "them"?


I don't "believe",I just "assume logically".


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2018)

FIR against reporter who investigated Aadhaar data breach is an attack on free press, says Editors Guild


----------



## billubakra (Jan 7, 2018)

Flash said:


> FIR against reporter who investigated Aadhaar data breach is an attack on free press, says Editors Guild


A case was also lodged against the wire when they revealed about Shah's sons company's 16000x profit. No need to debate now uidai fcked up.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2018)

Case against reporter might be unjustified but case against wire certainly isn't as it comes under personal defamation & every Indian citizen including Amit Shah has the right to file a defamation case.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it defamation if it is true?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Is it defamation if it is true?


Depends on if it can be proved true in a court of law.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 8, 2018)

1. UIDAI is following all the data protection guidelines as they exist in their current form. These reports are making a fuss about this or that being available, sounding alarm bells saying personal data is being sold for so cheap, but not bothering to specify which laws are being broken here. I am not supporting UIDAI here, just pointing out that raging over sharing of data does not make sense when there are no comprehensive data protection laws in place. 
2. In this context, I can see why the case was filed. People might get misled. It is important to understand how UIDAI and Aadhaar works before writing stories like this, or obviously you are asking for trouble. 
3. The UIDAI has never made a mistake, ever. They have isolated themselves from any form of criticism whatsoever. The problems with the various linkings are the fault of individual departments, IT or Telecom or whatever. The problems with the breaches and leaks are attributed to the vendors, and are harshly dealt with according to the act drawn up by the UIDAI itself.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 9, 2018)

*Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) 
Press Note 07.01.2018 
New Delhi. *

Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) said today that in the recent case of The Tribune’s report in which an FIR is filed, an impression is being created in media that UIDAI is targeting the media or whistleblowers or “shooting the messenger”. This is not at all true. This is a case in which even though there was no breach of Aadhaar biometric database, because UIDAI takes every criminal violation seriously, it is for the act of unauthorized access, criminal proceedings have been initiated. UIDAI respects Free Speech including the Freedom of Press and Media. However UIDAI’s act of filing an FIR with full details of the incident should not be viewed as UIDAI targeting the media or the whistle-blowers or “shooting the messenger”. It has to be understood that whenever a crime is noticed, the concerned person is required to report in the form of FIR (First Information Report) to police in which the entire details of the crime and the incident have to be disclosed to the police. The full details of the incident as available needs to be provided with the names of persons known or unknown connected with the incident in the FIR complaint so that police or the investigating agency can take up a full and fair investigation and bring the culprits to justice. It does not necessarily mean that everyone mentioned in the FIR is a culprit unless after a thorough and fair investigation the person is chargesheeted and proved to be guilty beyond doubt in the court of law. But all those who have been there in the chain of incident in which the crime has been committed, have to be mentioned including unknowns in the FIR so that police can make proper investigation in the interest of justice. In this case, UIDAI filed a complaint on 4th Jan. 2018 with full details of everyone involved in the incident on which an FIR no. 9/18 of PS Crime branch dated 5/1/2018 has been registered in Cyber Cell of Delhi Police against Anil Kumar, Sunil Kumar, Raj, Rachna Khaira, The Tribune and other unknown persons for violations of Section 36 and 37 of Aadhaar Act, 2016, Section 419, 420, 468 and 471 of IPC and Section 66 of IT Act, 2000/8. UIDAI is duty bound to disclose all the details of the case, which was in its knowledge at the time of filing the FIR, and name everyone who is an active participant in the chain of the events leading to commission of the crime , regardless whether the person is a journalist or anyone else, so that police can conduct proper investigation and bring the real culprit to justice. It does not mean that all those who are named in the report are necessarily guilty or being targeted. Whether one is guilty or not will be decided after police investigations and trial. UIDAI would like to reassure everyone that there has absolutely been no breach of Aadhaar biometric database in any manner whatsoever. It also holds that the said Tribune report of Billion Aadhaar details on sale for Rs500 is clearly a case of misreporting being incorrect and misleading..

*uidai.gov.in/images/news/Press_release_ver_07012018.pdf


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 9, 2018)

Why would anyone sell such data for just 8$ 
Is that the value of an Indian individual?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2018)

Arrest Aadhaar authorities, not journalist who exposed data breach: Edward Snowden - Times of India


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2018)

This is exactly the problem. There is zero understanding of how Aadhaar works, what the data privacy laws and regulations in India are, what constitutes a breach, and what is a malpractice. It was misreporting because it could be misinterpreted. And it was, there was no breach. The FIR was filed to initiate the process of investigation, in accordance with the Aadhaar act. It does not mean that the UIDAI is personally interested in putting the journalist into jail.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2018)

*Probe UIDAI, not scribe, for Aadhaar breach: Edward Snowden*


NEW DELHI: The Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) is responsible for "policies that destroyed the privacy of a billion Indians", American whistleblower-in-exile Edward Snowden said on Tuesday.
"The journalists exposing the #Aadhaar breach deserve an award, not an investigation. If the government were truly concerned for justice, they would be reforming the policies that destroyed the privacy of a billion Indians," Snowden tweeted.

"Want to arrest those responsible? They are called @UIDAI," Snowden tweeted in the wee hours of Tuesday morning, India time. "Edward Snowden" was trending on Twitter in India by Tuesday afternoon.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/img/62436394/Master.jpg


Snowden was responding to reports of UIDAI having filed an FIR in the case of a breach revealed by The Tribune newspaper last week. This is the privacy hawk's second tweet in four days on the biometric identity system.

Snowden's latest volley comes after his tweet last Friday, where he said, "It is the natural tendency of government to desire perfect records of private lives. History shows that no matter the laws, the result is abuse."

On Sunday, UIDAI had filed an FIR with the Delhi Police cyber cell, naming 'The Tribune' and its journalist for the daily's story demonstrating how admin access to Aadhaar data could be bought for as little as Rs 500.

Modi govt is targeting freedom of press and let me remind you that TEHELKA OWNER who exposed BJP last time is still in litigation ... whisle blowers are the one targeted by politicians all the time ... Read Moredalitawaaj
However, UIDAI said, its "act of filing an FIR with full details of the incident should not be viewed as UIDAI targeting the media or the whistleblowers or 'shooting the messenger'."

In June 2013, Snowden blew the whistle on a large-scale global surveillance programme run by the US government. Indian missions in the US were also revealed to have been snooped on as part of the programme that sent shockwaves through the international community when it came to light. The 34-year-old has been living in Moscow on asylum since the 2013 revelations. Last year, Russia extended his asylum until 2020.

Source:Probe UIDAI, not scribe, for Aadhaar breach: Edward Snowden - Times of India


----------



## billubakra (Jan 10, 2018)

Watch this till the end


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2018)

PSA: For those who hate Aadhar, January 31st is the last day for.. • r/india



> Making submissions to the Justice Sri Krishna Committee. This committee is drafting our new data protection law and has published a 243 page white paper on the proposed law open for public comments. For those of you who care, please read this white paper and make submission to the committee since this law is likely to apply to the government's handling of our data also. I'm frankly surprised how little attention its getting.
> 
> Link to the white paper along with instructions on how to respond are here
> 
> ...



Looks like a lot of people don't like Aadhar.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2018)

**** the government.


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2018)

"Orchestrated Campaign To Malign Aadhaar": Ex-UIDAI Chief Nandan Nilekani

So, the creator spoke.


> Nandan Nilekani said the issue has been blown out of proportion as Aadhaar have built far too many security layers and it is not possible to randomly pore it.



I guess govt will accept the flaws, only if aadhar details of some top level politicians are leaked.

lets rename this thread specifically for Aadhar discussion.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2018)

Do rich people like Ambani have Aadhaar?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 11, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Do rich people like Ambani have Aadhaar?


They have everything where this card is mandatory. I wonder if the bank have the guts to tell him that they won't pass his cheques until and unless he links his card with his account.


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Do rich people like Ambani have Aadhaar?


*www.quora.com/Does-Mukesh-Ambani-possess-an-Aadhaar-card


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Do rich people like Ambani have Aadhaar?


Yes,Ambani(& every other rich person) has Aadhaar because without it one can not file income tax return starting from April 2017.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 11, 2018)

Flash said:


> *www.quora.com/Does-Mukesh-Ambani-possess-an-Aadhaar-card


Ambani's mobile number *9833141961* lolololololol


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes. Yup, there are personal details available easily. A search for "aadhaar number filteypels inurl:gov.in" used to yield a lot of interesting results, and may still do so now, even though many documents have been scrubbed.
Personal details of top politicians were available online because of the Narendra Modi app. Dig into the urls in screenshots, you guis might find something interesting.

The data protection whitepaper has just a little bit of overlap with Aadhaar. It is more about what kind of regulations are necessary for the data protection in emerging technologies such as IOT, big data, AI, as well as exemptions for official, research and journalistic use. It does not address the core issues with Aadhaar, that is if the government should have the most intimate details of people, and if they should be a part of everyone's daily lives.

UIDAI is a fortress, there is nothing that can be done till there is widespread outrage, which will follow only after a major incident. Like someone gets hanged for a crime then they find out that they got the wrong man, by matching the fingerprint. Even then, the UIDAI will put out a press release saying it is not their fault, that they only provide a service, and that they had indicated all along that it had a 0.057 chance of false positives, and that it is the fault of the police.

Either that, or the Government pro actively works to restoring civil liberties, which happened in the UK. They even collected DNA along with biometric data, all of it was nuked, because it "demonstrates the government’s commitment to scale back the power of the state and restore civil liberties." Those IDs were around for six years before the database was destroyed, so I am anticipating that Aadhaar critics in India will have to wait at least as long before something gets done.

It is always the fault of the contracted agency, the onboarding service, the Income Tax Department, the Department of Telecom, the police services, banks, utility services and so on. UIDAI has a flawless record. It has not committed a single mistake, ever. It's servers have never been breached. All it does is provide a service.



Flash said:


> lets rename this thread specifically for Aadhar discussion.



done, and stickied


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2018)

UIDAI introduces concept of 'Virtual ID' to address privacy concerns - Times of India


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2018)

Vulnerability in mAadhaar Android app allows anyone to steal your Aadhaar data, finds French security researcher

UIDAI blames the user this time
Aadhaar on Twitter


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2018)

This is what happens when govt gets into the business of "developing apps",it would have been better to have no Aadhaar app at all.Let's just hope that this "virtual ID" solution by UIDAI along with banning entering of original aadhaar number anywhere except at UIDAI site to generate this virtual ID should be enough.

P.S.I don't think UIDAI is blaming user,in fact I don't think that the response is even made by a competent authority.Looks like a a bot/customer care standard copy paste FAQ.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah, its not just twitter, even their press releases seem to be written by the same bot


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is what happens when govt gets into the business of "developing apps",it would have been better to have no Aadhaar app at all.Let's just hope that this "virtual ID" solution by UIDAI along with banning entering of original aadhaar number anywhere except at UIDAI site to generate this virtual ID should be enough.
> 
> P.S.I don't think UIDAI is blaming user,in fact I don't think that the response is even made by a competent authority.Looks like a a bot/customer care standard copy paste FAQ.


How this virutal ID will be different from existing Aadhar, except the digital part? Will it be like Public-Private key methodology where the user has to swipe their ID (private key) while obtaining benefits from govt or for verification to match with the govt stored data (public key)?

Btw, lot of govt apps are of third grade by just giving a app in the means of web wrapper. IMO Aadhar app could use mobile phone's fingerprint technology (am not sure, if it's already existing or not) to verify an user to login as a added measure instead of just usual login authentication mechanisms.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2018)

IMHO they should have made aadhar cards into a chip and pin card similar to VPN token cards or credit/debit cards.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 12, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> IMHO they should have made aadhar cards into a chip and pin card similar to VPN token cards or credit/debit cards.


+1 or like DSC's.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, even if an RFID tag is hacked, you can just replace it
Once your biometrics are hacked, there is no way to get a new finger or eyeball. Compromised biometrics are _compromised for life. _


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2018)

Aadhaar protest: Citizens question linkage, raise privacy concerns

Vinay Sreenivasa from Alternative Law Forum (ALF) said the turnout proved that problems with Aadhaar were not just the domain of the "wine and cheese social media elite". "The issues permeate the grassroots level too. Why introduce a virtual id when people barely understand Aadhaar? Many are not even aware that it not a card but a number."


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Yeah, even if an RFID tag is hacked, you can just replace it
> Once your biometrics are hacked, there is no way to get a new finger or eyeball. Compromised biometrics are _compromised for life. _


There's an option to lock your biometrics in UIDAI site. But i wonder, how many will know that. 
Once you've locked, your credentials can't be used anywhere even you, unless you unlock it in their site.


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Many are not even aware that it not a card but a number."


That's true. Many of the Indians, don't even have voter IDs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

Flash said:


> That's true. Many of the Indians, don't even have voter IDs.


What's that got to do with this discussion?Most of the illegal immigrants in India first aim for a voter ID/ration card.On the other hand many youngsters/working professionals don't even bother to vote so they also don't bother about getting a voter ID.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 14, 2018)

In my adhaar card there's a question mark on the upper right side upon which its mentioned "signature not verified"-as a result of this,i am not being able to link it to my bank account or mobile number.What does signature not verified mean and is there any way to resolve or rectify this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

E-Aadhaar card how to validate the digital signature

Old thread but basics should be same even now.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 14, 2018)

^Thanks a lot for the link-i was able to successfully validate my signature in the eadhaar file by following the given insturctions using adobe reader.After validation adobe shows "signature valid"every time i open the same file,but when i open it using any other app such as Ms Edge,sumatra pdf reader etc it still shows "signature not verified"with the yellow question mark in the background.Why is it still happening?Have the changes not been saved properly?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

Because the steps you followed imported the digital signing authority's identity only in Adobe reader.You will have to repeat this procedure for any other pdf app.System wide recognition of any digital certificate requires that either it is signed by a globally recognized authority(e.g.symantec,comodo etc) or you manually add the digital certificate in system's trusted root certificates store(I advice you not to do it unless you know exactly what you are doing & have a very good reason for doing it).


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2018)

Flash said:


> There's an option to lock your biometrics in UIDAI site. But i wonder, how many will know that.
> Once you've locked, your credentials can't be used anywhere even you, unless you unlock it in their site.


Yup, I don't have Aadhaar myself, but tried it for a friend, it does not work, the page just keeps loading. 3-4 other people also said it does not work.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Yup, I don't have Aadhaar myself, but tried it for a friend, it does not work, the page just keeps loading. 3-4 other people also said it does not work.


How come you don't have Aadhaar,have you not filled your income tax return or having any insurance policy?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2018)

Filed the returns, guess it is not processed yet, have pre-existing policies, donno their status yet. Plan to get one soon though.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 15, 2018)

My mother and sister enrolled for adhaar way back in 2012 but their adhaar cards still haven't been issued.Someone told me because of some technical glitch,a lot of people didn't get their adhaar cards and so they need to enrol for adhaar once again from scratch.But how's one supposed to do that? Earlier,adhaar services were provided by the local panchayat office at my place(i live in a rural area)but they too have long since stopped them.

Is it possible for someone to apply for adhaar directly at UIDAI's website?Or is there any alternate recourse for this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2018)

Linking pan card & aadhaar is mandatory without which IT return would not have been filed successfully(at least online). Also IRDA has made to cumpulsory to link all insurance policies with Aadhaar( Irda makes Aadhaar mandatory for insurance policies ).

You are required to link PAN with Aadhaar for now despite SC ruling on privacy: Experts


----------



## billubakra (Jan 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Linking pan card & aadhaar is mandatory without which IT return would not have been filed successfully(at least online). Also IRDA has made to cumpulsory to link all insurance policies with Aadhaar( Irda makes Aadhaar mandatory for insurance policies ).
> 
> You are required to link PAN with Aadhaar for now despite SC ruling on privacy: Experts


Linking pan with aadhaar card for filing returns was mandatory from August 1, previous date was 1st July I guess. Anyways I have seen many people who were able to file returns without linking the same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe those people filed their return in the period between SC ruling in june saying those who haven't applied for Aadhaar yet may file their return without linking pan & aadhaar to SC ruling in Aug that held privacy as a fundamental right.In any case,unless SC rules otherwise in aadhaar related petitions coming for hearing in Jan end/Feb beginning,all those persons will have to link their aadhaar & pan for next financial year IT returns etc.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2018)

^yeah, returns filed in that period. 



quicky008 said:


> My mother and sister enrolled for adhaar way back in 2012 but their adhaar cards still haven't been issued.Someone told me because of some technical glitch,a lot of people didn't get their adhaar cards and so they need to enrol for adhaar once again from scratch.But how's one supposed to do that? Earlier,adhaar services were provided by the local panchayat office at my place(i live in a rural area)but they too have long since stopped them.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to apply for adhaar directly at UIDAI's website?Or is there any alternate recourse for this?



Wow. Really don't know. Not sure if it is possible to sign up for Aadhaar twice, as application might get rejected on second attempt. This is really sad.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 15, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> My mother and sister enrolled for adhaar way back in 2012 but their adhaar cards still haven't been issued.Someone told me because of some technical glitch,a lot of people didn't get their adhaar cards and so they need to enrol for adhaar once again from scratch.But how's one supposed to do that? Earlier,adhaar services were provided by the local panchayat office at my place(i live in a rural area)but they too have long since stopped them.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to apply for adhaar directly at UIDAI's website?Or is there any alternate recourse for this?


Do you have the enrollment id's/numbers of the first enrollments? If yes then mark a mail to your state's uidai office and ask them for an explanation. If they tell you that the applications were rejected due to some xyz reason then tell them to send their team at your place for the enrollments. You have a right to ask them to do so.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> My mother and sister enrolled for adhaar way back in 2012 but their adhaar cards still haven't been issued.Someone told me because of some technical glitch,a lot of people didn't get their adhaar cards and so they need to enrol for adhaar once again from scratch.But how's one supposed to do that? Earlier,adhaar services were provided by the local panchayat office at my place(i live in a rural area)but they too have long since stopped them.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to apply for adhaar directly at UIDAI's website?Or is there any alternate recourse for this?



If you have the enrollment no. send a DM to their twitter handle or you can e-mail them.
I think you mother and sister can enroll again as it's been 6 years since they enrolled so new enrollment shall be just fine.

I applied for linking Aadhaar with a phone no ( for ekyc otp ) and my family members also did the same. But their no. linked within a week but mine was over 2 week and still no sign of progress. So i first DMed uidai but got no response as this can take long so just e-mailed them. Voila ! next day while I checked I found out that the linkage has been completed.

BTW, you need to see a permanent aadhaar enrollment center now - you can get address for your locale on uidai / aadhaar website ).


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2018)

There were talks about linking Aadhar to mobile via OTP process from Jan-1. Is that thing live?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes,but may take some extra time in some cases so better go & use biometric option if you can.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,but may take some extra time in some cases so better go & use biometric option if you can.


What's the process of linking via otp though?


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What's the process of linking via otp though?


Most of the service providers have given an option to link aadhar via OTP.
For instance, Vodafone --> Link Aadhaar with your Prepaid/Postpaid Mobile Number | Vodafone India


----------



## billubakra (Jan 19, 2018)

Flash said:


> Most of the service providers have given an option to link aadhar via OTP.
> For instance, Vodafone --> Link Aadhaar with your Prepaid/Postpaid Mobile Number | Vodafone India


Need for airtel, guess they haven't started yet. Their cc said to mail to know about the process.


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Need for airtel, guess they haven't started yet. Their cc said to mail to know about the process.


India's leading provider of Prepaid & Postpaid Mobile Services in India - Airtel.in

You can just call 14546(tollfree) and link Aadhar via OTP. Seems 14546 is common to all telcos.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2018)

Flash said:


> India's leading provider of Prepaid & Postpaid Mobile Services in India - Airtel.in
> 
> You can just call 14546(tollfree) and link Aadhar via OTP. Seems 14546 is common to all telcos.


I tried by the OTP SMS comes after like 20-30 seconds. In the meanwhile the IVR will say "We did not receive any input" or something. This will happen 3 times and then the call gets cut.


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> I tried by the OTP SMS comes after like 20-30 seconds. In the meanwhile the IVR will say "We did not receive any input" or something. This will happen 3 times and then the call gets cut.


I've linked my Aadhar with mobile # today only via this method, and got acknowledgement SMS too that it'll be processed in 26hrs.
Try the steps given in the Vodafone URL which i've given above.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2018)

I found an enrolment centre in a small gully, it was like a xerox shop, hardly about 8 feet long and 5 feet wide. UIDAI calls it "aaple sarkar seva kendra", but to find it on Google Maps, you have to search for "Maha e Seva Kendra". They had specific dates on which enrolments are done, with a capacity of only 75 enrolments on that day. You have to get an appointment, and even after that the procedure is done on a first come first serve basis. The centre had a list of banks and post offices where enrolment can happen. Visited two of these locations, officer in one bank said all appointments are booked till June. Employee at another bank said that the UIDAI personnel had not come in to work that day. 

One uncle at the centre was very harrowed. He wanted to update his biometrics, but the staff were being unco-operative and ignoring him. Apparently his identification or authentication in a fingerprint was failing repeatedly. He looked very angry, so did not want to bother him by asking where he needed to use it. 

Also found out one very sad thing, this young child died of starvation because parents could not get ration as a consequence of mandatory linking.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 22, 2018)

I have given my biometrics more than one month back but have not been issued the final number yet. 

Does it take this long?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I found an enrolment centre in a small gully, it was like a xerox shop, hardly about 8 feet long and 5 feet wide. UIDAI calls it "aaple sarkar seva kendra", but to find it on Google Maps, you have to search for "Maha e Seva Kendra". They had specific dates on which enrolments are done, with a capacity of only 75 enrolments on that day. You have to get an appointment, and even after that the procedure is done on a first come first serve basis. The centre had a list of banks and post offices where enrolment can happen. Visited two of these locations, officer in one bank said all appointments are booked till June. Employee at another bank said that the UIDAI personnel had not come in to work that day.
> 
> One uncle at the centre was very harrowed. He wanted to update his biometrics, but the staff were being unco-operative and ignoring him. Apparently his identification or authentication in a fingerprint was failing repeatedly. He looked very angry, so did not want to bother him by asking where he needed to use it.
> 
> Also found out one very sad thing, this young child died of starvation because parents could not get ration as a consequence of mandatory linking.


About that last line yes it is very sad and it was in news few months back. They will spend hundreds of crores on Murti's(statues of God's and politicians) but won't feed a child. Since then many similar cases like these have emerged.

You and slingshot should contact the state office of uidai and tell them to send someone at your place for enrollment. And no it does not take a month to generate the number, just contact your state office and ask them for an explanation.


sling-shot said:


> I have given my biometrics more than one month back but have not been issued the final number yet.
> 
> Does it take this long?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 24, 2018)

This forum is magic and @billubakra the magician! I got a message today saying that my number is generated.


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 24, 2018)

They cant force everyone to get aadhar right? if people really knew how unsecure they are by providing some organisation with their finger print and other vital information they really wouldn't.

I dont have aadhar yet and i have no plans on getting one.

(P.S. i also work in a bank)


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> This forum is magic and @billubakra the magician! I got a message today saying that my number is generated.


Lolololololol. Agar aisi baat hai to bhai tujhe 1 crore rs. mile jaldi hi.


karthik99387 said:


> They cant force everyone to get aadhar right? if people really knew how unsecure they are by providing some organisation with their finger print and other vital information they really wouldn't.
> 
> I dont have aadhar yet and i have no plans on getting one.
> 
> (P.S. i also work in a bank)


I was the last one in the family to enroll. You will be forced to get one too. Just a matter of time. One cannot live or die peacefully without this number apparently.

P.S. I used to work in a bank.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2018)

We can check where our card was used/submitted in the past 6 months
*resident.uidai.gov.in/notification-aadhaar
For this an otp has to be generated. For the older enrollments of say 6-7 years old one's they did not link any mobile number. Is it mandatory for the person to go to the enrollment centre to update the number or some family member can go there? They provide facility of coming at your place for fresh enrollments, not for updating details.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> They cant force everyone to get aadhar right? if people really knew how unsecure they are by providing some organisation with their finger print and other vital information they really wouldn't.


They can't force you directly, but you will be impacted indirectly when it comes to availing any subsides - where they ask you to link your aadhar details in order to proceed.
Also i've read that certain homeless people has availed Aadhar, by giving their relative's address for them. So, Aadhar can't be trusted though.​


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 24, 2018)

Is filing IT returns a subsidy? What about mobile number? Traveling? 

The subsidy thing was only an eyewash. It is needed just to live a normal life now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2018)

If Supreme Court upheld validity of Aadhaar(which is most likely scenario) then one can not escape from getting Aadhaar.Every bank account must have PAN/Aadhaar & linking PAN to Aadhaar is also mandatory so anybody who opens/operate a bank account after 31st Mar 2018 will have to get Aadhaar.


karthik99387 said:


> They cant force everyone to get aadhar right? if people really knew how unsecure they are by providing some organisation with their finger print and other vital information they really wouldn't.
> 
> I dont have aadhar yet and i have no plans on getting one.
> 
> (P.S. i also work in a bank)


You must have PAN & you avoided getting Aadhaar because of SC ruling that those who have not yet applied for Aadhaar are not required to get aadhaar to link their pan card but most likely after 31st mar 2018 you will have to apply for it to file your IT returns unless SC decides otherwise.


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 24, 2018)

> If Supreme Court upheld validity of Aadhaar(which is most likely scenario) then one can not escape from getting Aadhaar.Every bank account must have PAN/Aadhaar & linking PAN to Aadhaar is also mandatory so anybody who opens/operate a bank account after 31st Mar 2018 will have to get Aadhaar.
> 
> You must have PAN & you avoided getting Aadhaar because of SC ruling that those who have not yet applied for Aadhaar are not required to get aadhaar to link their pan card but most likely after 31st mar 2018 you will have to apply for it to file your IT returns unless SC decides otherwise.



Most probably....another funny thing is we are told to enter names that were displayed on AAdhar during account opening even if they are wrong.

Banks are going to use AADHAR as a reference to link multiple customer ID's during mergers.... will wait and see what happens after 31st of march.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just wait till 2nd week of Feb,I think,by which time SC should give a definite ruling about constitutionality of Aadhaar.If it finds Aadhaar alright then there is no other way but to get Aadhaar.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2018)

I will be in favor of this card the day it is linked with voter card. It will never be linked because half of the voter cards will become invalid if linked properly.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2018)

Check the last line, it is voluntary ha ha ha ha
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180124/143424cf1faf25a1d01ce1e88259cc16.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2018)

Now this is scary - Aadhar puts Bull’s Eye on every Jawaan’s Back: Location can be tracked by hackers every time an army man withdraws his salary



> In a new affidavit filed before the Supreme Court, technocrat, Samir Kelekar, who has more than 3 decades of experience in cyber-security, has pointed out the sheer imprudence of the proposed Aadhaar project. The affidavit points out that Aadhaar does much worse that just compromise basic privacy by facilitating real-time and non-real-time surveillance of UID holders, by the UID authority and other actors that may gain access to the authentication records held with the said authority or authentication data traffic as the case may be.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 25, 2018)

Aadhaar [Day-4 Session-2] Aadhaar Project’s Structure Promotes Establishment Of Surveillance State, Argues Shyam Divan



> Such records, collected in separate silos, when accumulated over a lifetime can create a complete profile of an individual, or even a section of the society. Such surveillance is bad from the constitutional point of view.



More real concerns


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 25, 2018)

It seems it is no longer possible to update email address online. There is only option to update address.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Now this is scary - Aadhar puts Bull’s Eye on every Jawaan’s Back: Location can be tracked by hackers every time an army man withdraws his salary


Without "real verifiable facts this is nothing but imagined scenario". In fact a hacker/hackers capable enough to breach Aadhaar system would rather breach defence communication systems & satellites which would give much more advantage compared to tracking soldiers drawing salary.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Need for airtel, guess they haven't started yet. Their cc said to mail to know about the process.


Seems, you can link your mobile# via UIDAI site itself.
*resident.uidai.gov.in/verify-email-mobile


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2018)

Every concerns about Aadhaar are mostly just concerns but not proven incident or facts. Even smartphone and other objects continuously are tracking us, getting our data, photos secretly and we give some on so called " social media " platform ( pardon my ignorance about this FB, twitter, instagram or selfie culture - no offence meant to anyone ).

"Old" Intel processors have bug which can lead to huge data breach / theft/ hack - are we going to stop using Intel just for this ?

Aadhaar has it's shortcomings like every other system on planet. It's not perfect which is a good thing like other things and this is why it still has room for improvement.

Once most of the people gets Aadhaar it would be a good thing to link it with voter id first or make Aadhaar a voter id after some years.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2018)

1. It is my choice whether to use a smartphone or not, what I feed into it, and whether I can choose for biometric authentication. Aadhaar does not give these option. The first option of choosing Aadhaar itself is not there.
2. Aadhaar can be used for mass surveillance. There is almost no other useful function a national biometric database accomplishes. It is not good enough for authentication purposes because no biometrics system in the world is 100% accurate. Smartphone biometrics are stored on the device itself. Once compromised, biometrics are compromised for life. All this requires is a high resolution image of your finger.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Seems, you can link your mobile# via UIDAI site itself.
> *resident.uidai.gov.in/verify-email-mobile


Your number and email needs to be linked with the card at the time of registration to link phone via that link. Most of the people don't have that linked, the centers usually mark not applicable there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Anorion said:


> 1. It is my choice whether to use a smartphone or not, what I feed into it, and whether I can choose for biometric authentication. Aadhaar does not give these option. The first option of choosing Aadhaar itself is not there.
> 2. Aadhaar can be used for mass surveillance. There is almost no other useful function a national biometric database accomplishes. It is not good enough for authentication purposes because no biometrics system in the world is 100% accurate. Smartphone biometrics are stored on the device itself. Once compromised, biometrics are compromised for life. All this requires is a high resolution image of your finger.


Correct but you might have read this proverb "you reap what you sow". India,a country of 1.2billion people & 6th largest economy in the world on nominal gdp basis,has less than 80million tax payers on record.Aadhaar arose out of this mess only,case in point being fake PAN cards available for few hundred rupees & fake ration cards even more so.

You say it is not good enough for authentication but facts say otherwise(just because something is not 100% doesn't mean we should not use it at all if pros outweigh cons,you can ask your friends how many of then faced biometric authentication issues during jio sim purchase).Aadhaar biometrics are never stored outside of central Aadhaar database which no external agency has access to(incl govt own agencies) & till now it has never been breached.Sure there is a possibility that it can be breached but there is also another thing called "diminishing rate of returns". It is far more easier & worth it to breach India's defence communication network or power grids or stock markets compared to breaching a biometric database of 1.2billion people(do you even know the size & bandwidth required to carry out such an attack?Aadhaar database is projected to reach 15 petabytes & will only increase thereafter).

We live in real world,not Mission Impossible world where someone will put a "high resolution image of fingerprint & cornea" over their real fingers & cornea along with a very similar face mask to authenticate themselves as us to open a bank account or buy a sim card or get govt subsidy meant for poor people.Now why would anybody do that I fail to understand because in MI world such things are done to steal top secret nuclear launch codes or humanity killer viruses.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2018)

Not saying core biometrics have to be breached, its trivially simple to breach biometrics on individual level.

Michigan professor 3D-printed murder victim's fingers to help police unlock dead man's phone. Not MI, it has happened, and is possible. 3D printing technologies can replicate the optical and electrical properties of human fingers, using only a high resolution photograph. This technology can be abused for Aadhaar pay. If there is OTP used as a further step, the biometrics step is not required.

Essentially, there is no reason to build a national biometrics database at all, even if it is airgapped. As mentioned before, it has been done before, then the government in question, (UK) realised what a terrible idea it was. 

Now there is option to delink biometrics from Aadhaar, but there is no option to sign up for Aadhaar without providing biometrics in the first place. That itself should indicate the intent of the authorities, and how the technology is going to be used against the people. 

Goa police have used a fingerprint lifted from a toilet seat to nab a child abuser. This was despite the UIDAI indicating to the Supreme court that the database was not meant to be used in criminal investigations. A 0.057 percent false positive rate is likely to affect lakhs of residents in India, considering the population. The UIDAI itself has given this figure. 

Now, if the UIDAI itself cannot guarantee that the database will be used what it was designed for, and the courts allow investigation agencies to abuse Aadhaar data despite the protest of the UIDAI itself, what kind of protection do the people of India have?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Correct but you might have read this proverb "you reap what you sow". India,a country of 1.2billion people & 6th largest economy in the world on nominal gdp basis,has less than 80million tax payers on record.Aadhaar arose out of this mess only,case in point being fake PAN cards available for few hundred rupees & fake ration cards even more so.
> 
> You say it is not good enough for authentication but facts say otherwise(just because something is not 100% doesn't mean we should not use it at all if pros outweigh cons,you can ask your friends how many of then faced biometric authentication issues during jio sim purchase).Aadhaar biometrics are never stored outside of central Aadhaar database which no external agency has access to(incl govt own agencies) & till now it has never been breached.Sure there is a possibility that it can be breached but there is also another thing called "diminishing rate of returns". It is far more easier & worth it to breach India's defence communication network or power grids or stock markets compared to breaching a biometric database of 1.2billion people(do you even know the size & bandwidth required to carry out such an attack?Aadhaar database is projected to reach 15 petabytes & will only increase thereafter).
> 
> We live in real world,not Mission Impossible world where someone will put a "high resolution image of fingerprint & cornea" over their real fingers & cornea along with a very similar face mask to authenticate themselves as us to open a bank account or buy a sim card or get govt subsidy meant for poor people.Now why would anybody do that I fail to understand because in MI world such things are done to steal top secret nuclear launch codes or humanity killer viruses.



No offence brother but let me say few things, hope you don't mind_. _Fake voter cards are also easily available. Why isn't the government doing anything about it? They can link voter+aadhar card to minimize fake votes and stuff. But wait they won't do that, why because half of their votes will go away. Coming to less than 80mn tax payers. Let me tell you a basic difference between the IT situation in India and say in USA. There are slabs, say we pay abcd amount of tax, we get subsidies while buying a car, property or something else, free access to airport lounges, free medical facilities to name a few whereas in our country women and children who don't have this card are starving. If you buy a hybrid/electronic car in USA like a Tesla you get subsidies, whereas in India where from 2030 only electronic cars will be allowed on roads, the prices of Hybrid Camry increased 7-8 lakhs post GST and a person who could afford that car cannot even claim the ITC hence Toyota pulled Camry out of the Indian market. Moreover in other countries there is less corruption, people know that most of their tax paid money is going to be used for them, for their nation whereas here I don't think most people will agree. I am not against this card but to make this card mandatory in every sphere of life is complete bull. You cannot even leave this world without this card. Do you know that dogs, God's have this card too? Applaudable database.

P.S. Sarkari ecommerce website is selling this stuff
GeM  |             Products
I guess they want people to become Ethan Hunt.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Not saying core biometrics have to be breached, its trivially simple to breach biometrics on individual level.
> 
> Michigan professor 3D-printed murder victim's fingers to help police unlock dead man's phone. Not MI, it has happened, and is possible. 3D printing technologies can replicate the optical and electrical properties of human fingers, using only a high resolution photograph. This technology can be abused for Aadhaar pay. If there is OTP used as a further step, the biometrics step is not required.
> 
> ...



Again it is pros vs cons.Misusing Aadhaar pay vs saving thousands of crores,the latter outweighs the former.Also aadhaar pay can only be used at merchant shops & I fail to see the point of someone knowledgeable enough to misuse 3d printing technology to leave a clearly verifiable physical trail(aka CCTVs in/around shops & market area).

UK is not India,comparison of Apples to Oranges.UK doesn't need a biometric database because they already have a far more advanced surveillance system online as well as offline.
One surveillance camera for every 11 people in Britain, says CCTV survey
Of course it is a terrible idea for UK to create a national biometrics database when they can simply improve in other areas based on already existing infrastructure.Again to give example of diminishing return,it is far more easier & worth it to breach UK national biometrics database of around 60million compared to breaching 6 million CCTVs in a decentralised setup.

Anything can be used against people,if you can trust your democratically elected govt with nuclear weapons then I am pretty sure you can trust them with your biometrics too.What is the point of Aadhaar without biometrics when in India anybody can get any fake document by spending money accordingly?

Why should it be an issue if court allow investigative agency to use Aadhaar database?Again if you can't even trust your democratic country's judicial system then why are you even living here(in fact most people who leave India for US sing praises of US judicial system compared to India's "taareekh pe tareekh"). Just because lakhs of people will be affected you meant to say remaining hundreds of crores of people should bear the cost,it is neither right nor defendable in any court of law on its own.

*There is no such thing as "absolute privacy" in a democracy as said by Supreme Court during recent hearing cases related to Aadhaar & it is,quite ironically,absolutely correct.If people fear govt so much in a democratic setup like India then that country is already doomed with or without Aadhaar.*


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2018)

..and don't forget Aadhar-like 12 digit IDs for cows.
Aadhaar cards for cows to cost govt Rs 148 crore: Is it a joke or are Narendra Modi's priorities really off? - Firstpost


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

@billubakra maybe not now but in future Aadhaar may be used for weeding out fake voter ID card but one imaginary benefit not presently available is not reason enough to ignore current real benefits of a system.As for issue of so less tax payers,Indians love not to pay taxes as simple as that.
Indians are terrible at paying taxes. This is the data the finance minister presented to prove so




You talk about Toyota Camary but I know neighbourhood kiraanewallas running shops inside homes earning more than avg salaried person & still not paying taxes.Yes Aadhaar has its faults but on an average it is the only thing that can detect fake IDs or make people pay taxes in India.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> @billubakra maybe not now but in future Aadhaar may be used for weeding out fake voter ID card but one imaginary benefit not presently available is not reason enough to ignore current real benefits of a system.As for issue of so less tax payers,Indians love not to pay taxes as simple as that.
> Indians are terrible at paying taxes. This is the data the finance minister presented to prove so
> View attachment 17248
> You talk about Toyota Camary but I know neighbourhood kiraanewallas running shops inside homes earning more than avg salaried person & still not paying taxes.Yes Aadhaar has its faults but on an average it is the only thing that can detect fake IDs or make people pay taxes in India.



In future maybe I will be the PM, who knows lol. Report presented by minister, sorry not my cup of tea then.
So, who is at fault the way those kiraanewallas are conducting their business and not paying taxes? Of course firstly they themselves, but then again check the IT comparisons I have posted above.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 30, 2018)

What I don't understand is that the government is doing all sorts of things demonetization, GST, Aadhaar but does not do anything for the bigger problem that is overpopulation. Oh wait demonetization, GST, Aadhaar increases revenue for the government but population control does not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> In future maybe I will be the PM, who knows lol. Report presented by minister, sorry not my cup of tea then.
> So, who is at fault the way those kiraanewallas are conducting their business and not paying taxes? Of course firstly they themselves, but then again check the IT comparisons I have posted above.


Report presented by minister is from IT returns filed & passport clearances issues,you can get the same data by filing RTI.One can not compare developed nation with developing nation for IT & election matter,if you remember I told you in a previous post that in my state the person who won MLA election is on bail for allegedly killing his wife while his ex-minister father & mother are in jail for murdering the mistress of ex-minister father & still there family is the "most respected" in the area.*People in India,by & large,think taxes as some form of punishment for honesty instead of seeing them as part of a country's foundation.*If people are so worried about govt misusing taxes then how come openly corrupt politicians(lalu,jayalalitha,dhinakaran etc) keep winning elections. Modi is many things but nobody can claim a case of corruption against him with enough credibility to stand even an hour of argument in any court of law.I know those "whatsapp demonetization scam" messages but they are just that,not a single one of them will stand a scrutiny of even few minutes by any independent respected economist or judge.

One of the reasons why these "kiraanewallas" strongly oppose walmart stores in India(aka 100% FDI in retail) is because they know that Wallmart will at least pay all taxes which will compensate govt more than enough to forget about kiraanewallas hence the opposition to not even let them open stores in the first place.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2018)

It's called "function creep". The government will find more ways to abuse and use Aadhaar, just because it is there.

Coercion and Silence Are Integral Parts of the Aadhaar Project


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Report presented by minister is from IT returns filed & passport clearances issues,you can get the same data by filing RTI.One can not compare developed nation with developing nation for IT & election matter,*if you remember I told you in a previous post that in my state the person who won MLA election is on bail for allegedly killing his wife while his ex-minister father & mother are in jail for murdering the mistress of ex-minister father & still there family is the "most respected" in the area.People in India,by & large,think taxes as some form of punishment for honesty instead of seeing them as part of a country's foundation.*If people are so worried about govt misusing taxes then how come openly corrupt politicians(lalu,jayalalitha,dhinakaran etc) keep winning elections. Modi is many things but nobody can claim a case of corruption against him with enough credibility to stand even an hour of argument in any court of law.I know those "whatsapp demonetization scam" messages but they are just that,not a single one of them will stand a scrutiny of even few minutes by any independent respected economist or judge.
> 
> One of the reasons why these "kiraanewallas" strongly oppose walmart stores in India(aka 100% FDI in retail) is because they know that Wallmart will at least pay all taxes which will compensate govt more than enough to forget about kiraanewallas hence the opposition to not even let them open stores in the first place.



Tripathi is respected because he has the $$'s and hence power+he is a politician so he is also a vip.
They kept on winning elections due to same reason as that of tripathi. Look at the FDI situation from a business point of view, Walmart will eat these kiraanewallas in the blink of an eye. Not only kiraanewallas, many other businesses also evade taxes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

This is democracy that too EVM era(in earlier times in ballot paper era & state police not crpf guarding polling booths,in Bihar Laloo's men will put the ballots themselves for entire areas while nobody dare to say anything.God Bless T N Sheshan who first showed the country how to conduct fair elections). People themselves respect corrupt leaders in private envying their money even if in public they don't say anything.

The same logic was used earlier too.When Rajiv Gandhi first bought computer to India opposition parties launched nation wide protests saying computer will take away all human jobs.Again god bless Rajiv Gandhi that he didn't listen to opposition or you & I might be having this discussion using a 128kbps broadband connection today with a monthly bill of 1000+. Same argument was repeated after 1991 reforms saying MNCs will enslave the country again like east India Company did(I am not joking,you can check news archive of old 1991 news papers)  Do kiraanewaallas interests trump interests of India & its citizens?*If letting Walmart means hundreds(maybe thousands) of crores of extra revenue & cheaper prices for crores of citizens but resulting in losses to many non-tax paying kiraanewaallas does that mean kiraanewaallas interests are put higher because they are superior than you.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Anorion said:


> It's called "function creep". The government will find more ways to abuse and use Aadhaar, just because it is there.
> 
> Coercion and Silence Are Integral Parts of the Aadhaar Project


Then wait for SC decision to come,if they allow aadhaar then what will you do.People much more knowledgeable than you are fighting this case in SC on both sides so if the decision comes in favour of aadhaar would you then disobey the law saying "I am right & govt & SC is wrong".You should have the flexibility to accept aadhaar if SC approves of it.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

@whitestar_999 
How a drug peddler in Bengaluru dug his own grave by declaring his income


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah, I have already accepted it. Following the case closely. Still feel that even if it is accepted for now, eventually the database is going to be destroyed. People much more knowledgeable than me have pointed out what a disaster in the making it is.

They have already renegaded on their promise of Aadhaar being voluntary.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @whitestar_999
> How a drug peddler in Bengaluru dug his own grave by declaring his income


Yes,saw it in today's newspaper but here is the full article:
Drug peddler files I-T returns for Rs 40 lakh, lands in police net - Times of India


> According to police sources, after the I-T department began scrutinizing his returns, Rachappa, on lawyers' advice, registered himself as a Class I contractor with a few government agencies.


In earlier times he would have simply got a fake PAN card not linked to Aadhaar & easily got away.Arguments like these are going to be given by top lawyers of India in SC fighting for govt in support of Aadhaar.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,saw it in today's newspaper but here is the full article:
> Drug peddler files I-T returns for Rs 40 lakh, lands in police net - Times of India
> 
> In earlier times he would have simply got a fake PAN card not linked to Aadhaar & easily got away.Arguments like these are going to be given by top lawyers of India in SC fighting for govt in support of Aadhaar.


Brother he got caught because he showed his income that much which is like more than lakhs of % than the previous year. The aadhar card did not play any role in this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Brother he got caught because he showed his income that much which is like more than lakhs of % than the previous year. The aadhar card did not play any role in this.


Why do you think he showed all his income under one pan card/own name?Now-a-days one cannot file return with a fake pan card not linked with aadhaar & you just can't ask somebody from the street to file a return of few lakhs under their own real Aadhaar linked pan card.Earlier he would have simply got multiple fake cards,hired a chartered accountant & divide his income into multiple parts for filing multiple tax returns under multiple fake PAN cards & also open multiple bank accounts using fake pan cards to manage all his money.

If you ask why he had to show his income at all then again now-a-days using cash for large sums is not possible & because of pan & GST it is easy to track large cash transactions.It is one of the reason why real estate prices crashed after GST as most transactions in real estate are done using black money cash.What's the point of earning lakhs or crores if you can't spend any of it?Big politicians/businessman use hawala & shell companies & relatives to launder their money else they will not be able to spend anything.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why do you think he showed all his income under one pan card/own name?Now-a-days one cannot file return with a fake pan card not linked with aadhaar & you just can't ask somebody from the street to file a return of few lakhs under their own real Aadhaar linked pan card.Earlier he would have simply got multiple fake cards,hired a chartered accountant & divide his income into multiple parts for filing multiple tax returns under multiple fake PAN cards & also open multiple bank accounts using fake pan cards to manage all his money.
> 
> If you ask why he had to show his income at all then again now-a-days using cash for large sums is not possible & because of pan & GST it is easy to track large cash transactions.It is one of the reason why real estate prices crashed after GST as most transactions in real estate are done using black money cash.What's the point of earning lakhs or crores if you can't spend any of it?Big politicians/businessman use hawala & shell companies & relatives to launder their money else they will not be able to spend anything.



Why do you think he filed the ITR in the first place? There could be many reasons but I don't think aadhar was the reason that he got caught. If he didn't hire a CA then he is the biggest ch*tiya. I can answer all your questions from the little bit finance side that I am aware of but you will bring this card in the conversation so let it go. I am not against the card, but the mandatory nature is wrong and trust me there are CA's who can adjust your thousands and crores of rupees without that card. Peace.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes,I agree there are CAs who can do all this without aadhaar hence the mention of shell companies & hawala.My point being there really is no other way to detect fake pan cards in India without Aadhaar & in the long run this system can be tweaked to make even those big CAs work detectable.Imagine a world where every transaction can be linked to a Aadhaar & an AI software that will match all these transactions with IT returns filed with all pan cards linked with those Aadhaar while simultaneously cross checking family connections & past business transactions & purchase history between these aadhaar numbers.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2018)

Aadhaar is indeed good but why always general people got to be sacrificed first ?

1. Vijay Mallya - can anyone bring him in ? - He is the living proof one can scam,. leave country by many magic and roam free like a king on other country like enjoying a vacation. there are many others like him.

2. Corruption in Govt. offices is more than of non tax payers. Are there any strict rule for these or anyone cares to follow and apply these rules strictly.

*Over 11,000 'SC/ST' Govt Employees In Maharashtra Face Sacking For Allegedly Forging Caste Certificates*

3. Detecting non tax payers, fake pans everything is great using Aadhaar and I'm supporting it - but why always stick with something related to money ?

What about fake voters, voting in a democracy is the backbone of it so Govt. shall concentrate more on eliminating fake voters -actually it should be the first priority of Aadhaar linking.

4. Court can give orders /ruling keeping compliance with law but it's upto Govt. and administrative services to execute the order accordingly in a proper manner and this brings up Rajiv Gandhi   - Politics just got too powerful.

*What is Shah Bano case?*

5. Talking about introducing and forcing something great - can we adopt a Birth Control System like our neighbor country ?

6. There are many differences between a developed and developing country but still for how long we will be a developing country - If Britain can implement some great surveillance system with the help of CCTV cameras may be we also can

Aadhaar is still great but Govt. needs to prioritize first where Aadhaar should be linked first. - If it's linked with voter cards we will be seeing some great future - I saw people having Voter ID card of Bihar and WB at the same time and getting benefits ( read election related from political parties ) both states.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2018)

It's a good question why Aadhaar is not yet linked with voter cards

Gujarat: 2 owners of govt-funded ration shops hack Aadhaar security steal grains; arrested


----------



## billubakra (Mar 6, 2018)

*New Delhi, Mar. 5 (PTI): *The UIDAI has directed all telecom operators to create a system that will allow subscribers to find out which mobile SIMs are linked to their Aadhaar biometric identification number.

The Unique Identification Authority of India had learnt that some retailers and agents of telecom companies were allegedly misusing Aadhaar authentication facility to issue new SIMs or to re-verify mobile numbers other than that of the Aadhaar holder.

UIDAI CEO Ajay Bhushan Pandey told PTI, “In order for people, to know which mobile number is linked to Aadhaar, all telecom operators have been asked to provide this service to their customers by March 15.”

The telcos have been asked to provide a mechanism, including SMS-based route, to enable their subscribers to check whether their mobile number is linked with their 12-digit Aadhaar number, and also if phone numbers not used by them have been verified against their Aadhaar number.

The UIDAI had found that multiple successful authentication transactions were being performed under the guise of “failed authentication” to issue new mobile SIMs or re-verify subscribers other than the Aadhaar number holder.

”In light of the above, the telecom service providers are hereby directed to immediately take note of such misuse and curb the malpractices...,” the UIDAI said in a recent direction issued to telecom operators.

*www.telegraphindia.com/india/telco...rs-to-find-out-sim-numbers-linked-dgtl-213350


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice move, really!
So, in UIDAI site - i can see the mobile numbers linked to my aadhar?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 6, 2018)

Flash said:


> Nice move, really!
> So, in UIDAI site - i can see the mobile numbers linked to my aadhar?



That's the plan apparently. But linking everything with aadhar in our country, well not a good idea.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2018)

But this move is a good one,I have also heard from some friends about multiple Aadhaar authentications at some places to verify multiple sim other than the person's own sim.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2018)

Telcos told to create routes for subscribers to find out SIM numbers linked to their Aadhaar


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2018)

Aadhaar: To part or to not?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 6, 2018)

Flash said:


> Aadhaar: To part or to not?


My head is spinning after reading that article. What is the connection between headline and content of that article?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2018)

Not a good article,basically just another "sensational aadhaar news" article.As per RBI all e-wallets must have full KYC within 1 year of opening & Aadhaar is simply one of the more convenient option.You can choose to submit some other doc like pan card/voter id etc too.In fact once virtual aadhaar ID is operational it would be more safe than handing out copy of your pan card or voter id card.

P.S.right now amazon pay is offering flat 100 cashback on adding 300 to amazon pay wallet.Just select another ID besides aadhaar option,enter any xyz123 number for,say driving license,& get a limited KYC wallet for a year.Once virtual aadhaar id is operational in next 2-3 months,simply use that to convert to full KYC.


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2018)

SC indefinitely extends March 31 deadline for mandatory Aadhaar linking - Times of India


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2018)

Flash said:


> SC indefinitely extends March 31 deadline for mandatory Aadhaar linking - Times of India


Finally someone with some sense stepped in.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> *New Delhi, Mar. 5 (PTI): *The UIDAI has directed all telecom operators to create a system that will allow subscribers to find out which mobile SIMs are linked to their Aadhaar biometric identification number.
> 
> The Unique Identification Authority of India had learnt that some retailers and agents of telecom companies were allegedly misusing Aadhaar authentication facility to issue new SIMs or to re-verify mobile numbers other than that of the Aadhaar holder.
> 
> ...



Guys any updates about the above point? Want to check the numbers issued in my name.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nothing yet but you can try aadhaar authentication history on uidai website.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nothing yet but you can try aadhaar authentication history on uidai website.


We cannot track data before 19th September'17 as of today which means only last 6 months data is accessible.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah so strange, only six month data is available


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2018)

What we need is something like EU's GDPR :

Home Page of EU GDPR


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2018)

> The Centre on Wednesday sought the Supreme Court’s permission to allow the CEO of the Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) for a PowerPoint presentation on Aadhaar scheme in the court to allay concerns.
> 
> Chief Justice Dipak Misra, hearing a number of pleas challenging the constitutional validity of Aadhaar and its enabling Act, said he will fix the time for the presentation after discussing the matter with other judges of the five-judge constitution bench he is heading.



Centre seeks SC nod for PowerPoint presentation on Aadhaar


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 31, 2018)

so has the mandatory adhaar linking deadline been really extended beyond march 31st?i have a couple of mobile numbers that are yet to be adhaar linked-are services to these numbers likely to be stopped if they aren't adhaar linked by today?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes,all mandatory Aadhaar linking have been postponed indefinitely until final decision of SC on Aadhaar case.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2018)

Mobile operators should've disabled their automatic SMS sending system to link their Aadhaar by 31st, after the SC's last verdict - or atleast they should've communicated that no need to link Aadhaar by 31st. But they didn't!!


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 1, 2018)

While technically it is not mandatory, everybody is under immense pressure from government to get linked with Aadhar. So claiming that it is optional, they will continue pestering for it. I think the government and its minions believe ultimately Aadhaar linking will be allowed by Supreme Court with some cosmetic face saving additional 'safe guards'.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 1, 2018)

Is it safe to keep mAadhar app installed on device?
Device is rooted and it's Redmi note 4.
Any suggestions??
Though I have used app lock and app have its own lock. And everytime accessing Aadhar it's send SMS to registered number.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2018)

The app won't even work on rooted phones.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2018)

^^Even many banking apps too do not work on rooted phones for security reasons.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2018)

Citibank app works.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2018)

^^It is in minority & may not continue for long.Nowadays trend is to disable banking apps on rooted phones.Some UPI apps too have started following this now.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2018)

Have one  idea and another vodafone connection - vodafone never bothers me by calling / texting about aadhar link but everyday idea sends 2- 3 messages.

Maadhar works with xposed root hide module but once asked on a train's general compartment showed the RPF guys printed copy of aadhar later. They don't have much knowledge about maadhar app


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2018)

topgear said:


> They don't have much knowledge about maadhar app


Even Government officials are not aware of the digital things, which are there in their field of work.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2018)

Virtual Aadhaar ID generation link:

*resident.uidai.gov.in/web/resident/vidgeneration


----------



## billubakra (Apr 26, 2018)

Database Safe But There's A New Leak. 1.3 Lakh Aadhaar, Bank Details Out


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 30, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> The app won't even work on rooted phones.


For me mAadhar app is working on rooted phone.
(Also works when root not hidden)

I use magisk module.
Also there is option, magisk hide, hiding root for individual apps. I used it for Jio, payment apps, some other bank apps.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Virtual Aadhaar ID generation link:
> 
> *resident.uidai.gov.in/web/resident/vidgeneration


What for?? Use??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> What for?? Use??


To avoid giving your actual 12 digit aadhaar number for things like sim verification etc.Virtual aadhaar number is 16 digit & disposable(aka once you generate another virtual aadhaar number the previous one will be expired though any verification did using now expired virtual aadhaar will remain).


----------



## billubakra (May 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> To avoid giving your actual 12 digit aadhaar number for things like sim verification etc.Virtual aadhaar number is 16 digit & disposable(aka once you generate another virtual aadhaar number the previous one will be expired though any verification did using now expired virtual aadhaar will remain).


Tried linking a number with aadhar card but the ivr is not accepting 16 digits.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2018)

Right now the virtual aadhaar number is not implemented by many providers but from 1st June 2018 it is mandatory for every authorization system to accept virtual aadhaar.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2018)

So what steps should we take against govt. of India for linking our Aadhaar to mobile nos. and bank accounts etc. as they lied for the same for being mandatory and all?


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2018)

^All these issues are being discussed already.

In fact, Government of India just gave instructions to telecom operators, asking them to do it the old fashioned way: Aadhaar not must for mobile SIM, says govt
Also, according to the Supreme Court order, the "deadline" for linking Aadhaar to bank accounts and SIM cards has been indefinitely extended: After SC order, you DON'T need to link mobile, bank account with Aadhaar by March 31: Everything to know

UIDAI did not say link mobile number and bank account. They just provide the service, so there is no one point of contention, any action has to be initiated against the individual entities that require the linking.

Linking to bank accounts was made compulsory as a measure to prevent money laundering. The original ruling is in this Gazette.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^All these issues are being discussed already.
> 
> In fact, Government of India just gave instructions to telecom operators, asking them to do it the old fashioned way: Aadhaar not must for mobile SIM, says govt
> Also, according to the Supreme Court order, the "deadline" for linking Aadhaar to bank accounts and SIM cards has been indefinitely extended: After SC order, you DON'T need to link mobile, bank account with Aadhaar by March 31: Everything to know
> ...


New ruling was out yesterday which states that we can get a new Sim using other kyc documents like driving license, voter card etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2018)

Expect a lot of fake id sim purchases in next few weeks,probably for bank frauds & harassment cases.I hope SC keeps the ruling of linking mobile/pan to aadhaar & to those bank accounts not having pan(for accounts having pan linked aadhaar it is not really necessary).
Aadhaar-PAN link helps track dodgy deals worth Rs 33,000cr - Times of India


----------



## billubakra (May 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Expect a lot of fake id sim purchases in next few weeks,probably for bank frauds & harassment cases.I hope SC keeps the ruling of linking mobile/pan to aadhaar & to those bank accounts not having pan(for accounts having pan linked aadhaar it is not really necessary).
> Aadhaar-PAN link helps track dodgy deals worth Rs 33,000cr - Times of India


What about linking it with voter card? Oh wait the government won't want it to happen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2018)

It doesn't matter much as biggest issue related to voter cards is illegal immigrants(like in north east & Bengal) which is irrelevant for Aadhaar because Aadhaar is meant for removing duplicate/fictitious identities but voter card basis is citizenship which can not be determined by biometrics.


----------



## billubakra (May 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It doesn't matter much as biggest issue related to voter cards is illegal immigrants(like in north east & Bengal) which is irrelevant for Aadhaar because Aadhaar is meant for removing duplicate/fictitious identities but voter card basis is citizenship which can not be determined by biometrics.


Precisely my point. If it is done then the government will loose "votes"


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2018)

No loss of votes as Aadhaar can not be used to confirm citizenship,only loss of public confidence because of possible rumors that "govt trying to track who give vote to whom using aadhaar".


----------



## billubakra (May 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No loss of votes as Aadhaar can not be used to confirm citizenship,only loss of public confidence because of possible rumors that "govt trying to track who give vote to whom using aadhaar".


If aadhar gets linked to the voter card, then ideally all fake/duplicate votes/voters should disappear.


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2018)

I finally got myself enrolled. 

I really do not see it as a security threat, now. It was really low quality biometrics. I'm surprised the system is working at all. 4 of my fingers did not even register, despite repeated attempts.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 23, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I finally got myself enrolled.
> 
> I really do not see it as a security threat, now. It was really low quality biometrics. I'm surprised the system is working at all. *4 of my fingers did not even register, despite repeated attempts*.


Your fingers are Anti-National. Send them to pakistan.


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I finally got myself enrolled.
> 
> I really do not see it as a security threat, now. It was really *low quality biometrics.* I'm surprised the system is working at all. 4 of my fingers did not even register, despite repeated attempts.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2018)

Just the resolution, of eyes, face and fingerprints. Expected it to be much higher.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

^^Resolution is good enough for matching most of the times.Only in extreme cases like worn out fingerprints due to hard manual labour or old age,chances of error are there.


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2018)

I doubt, for example, even if the actual database is hacked, anyone would be able to 3D print fingers that can fool other bio-metric authentication devices


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I doubt, for example, even if the actual database is hacked, anyone would be able to 3D fingers that can fool other bio-metric authentication devices


That's some Mission Impossible thing lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

Who says you need 3d models,a good enough 2d image printed on a thin sheet is enough(that's how apple touchID was bypassed). As for why one would hack Aadhaar database when with that same capability one could hack Indian defence networks is,well,another thing.


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Who says you need 3d models,a good enough 2d image printed on a thin sheet is enough(that's how apple touchID was bypassed). As for why one would hack Aadhaar database when with that same capability one could hack Indian defence networks is,well,another thing.


What about fooling face id lol


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2018)

^^Comments suggests fake video & wired news article suggests a "lucky" chance.In either case it is still far more secure than your average mobile phone security features.
Watch a 10-Year-Old's Face Unlock His Mom's iPhone X


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Comments suggests fake video & wired news article suggests a "lucky" chance.In either case it is still far more secure than your average mobile phone security features.
> Watch a 10-Year-Old's Face Unlock His Mom's iPhone X


Check the video from the same channel in which he unlocks only SHITpple. He was featured on many news channels also.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2018)

Aadhar is like social security number as in US and much advanced.


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Aadhar is like social security number as in US and* much advanced*.
> A central AI monitors security connected with all metros CCTVs.



Advanced than SSN? lol
Metro security? How did this come into the picture?


----------



## TigerKing (May 29, 2018)

Another government app related questions..

Digilocker
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digilocker.android

Authenticity?
How secure is this app?

Driving licence related news.
Driving licences now just a touch away on phones - Times of India


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2018)

DigiLocker:Towards Paperless Governance

Can't say about security but should be decent considering it is an official app for storing documents in scanned form.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2018)

> The Law Ministry has clarified that Aadhaar linkage with savings bank account cannot be made mandatory. However, it has opined that there is no problem in linking the Permanent Account Number, or PAN, with Aadhaar.


Aadhaar-bank a/c linking ‘cannot be mandated’


----------



## billubakra (May 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Aadhaar-bank a/c linking ‘cannot be mandated’



Majority of people were actually "forced" to link them before 31st March and now this. Heights of chutiyapanti.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2018)

I have got aadhaar now... Now I wanna know what all I can do or check, like digitally and all.

Like first step, I will try to disable biometrics.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 8, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I have got aadhaar now... Now I wanna know what all I can do or check, like digitally and all.
> 
> Like first step, I will try to disable biometrics.


Congrats . You can show your aadhaar if anybody accuses you being Anti-National and say "Choke on this Madaf***".
 Link everything under the sun to your aadhaar.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2018)

hahaha yeah I guess I have to stop linking, but strangely enough, stopped getting prompts for that after actually getting the number

so If I throw a wrapper or plastic bottle on the road, theoretically, they can trace that litter back to me?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2018)

Very soon. Because your DNA is on that and there can be a database linking it to your Aadhaar.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

They can just do it through the fingerprint right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2018)

Too much scifi thoughts,dna is in a league of its own.Forget about dna database in India where even a few thousand criminal cases investigation results in 8-9 months of waiting time for dna tests.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2018)

When we have DNA linking / scanning tech here, other countries would be living on other planets by then having interstellar travel tech.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 29, 2018)

Check that twitter feed lol
Telecom Watchdog Chief's Personal Details Leaked After He Threw Challenge


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2018)

Okay, I am fundamentally against aadhaar because of the human rights concerns, like this guy who posted the challenge can get identified as a child molester if the database has been shared for crime fighting, which has happened in goa - but it was not a false positive.

But, in this case, he is totally winning, you have to understand where the government is coming from here
there is no personal data protection regime
privacy laws are also a little iffy
their stand is that personal details available to the public does not really hurt anyone, like gov.in filetypels aadhaar, pan, names, addresses, phone numbers etc is no big deal
pls do not google that and download stuff

they are winning the argument absolutely, irrespective of what media or agencies say. In that sense, this is an absolutely solid demonstration.

Anyone wanting to fight, siphon off the money from his bank accounts. 

That number has been switched off by the way.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Okay, I am fundamentally against aadhaar because of the human rights concerns, like this guy who posted the challenge can get identified as a child molester if the database has been shared for crime fighting, which has happened in goa - but it was not a false positive.
> 
> But, in this case, he is totally winning, you have to understand where the government is coming from here
> there is no personal data protection regime
> ...


Agree.
You called that number? Ha ha


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2018)

Now, man deposits Re 1 in TRAI chief’s bank account over Aadhaar challenge


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Now, man deposits Re 1 in TRAI chief’s bank account over Aadhaar challenge


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Anorion (Jul 30, 2018)

The challenge was issued almost at the same time as the submission of the Srikrishna Committee Report, which is a draft of the proposed data protection bill 
coincidence?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Let's wait for facts to emerge because it is still yet to be proved that all those details came out only because of Aadhaar.A good enough hacker can also get all these details with or without Aadhaar number so for such people this issue is irrelevant. Only issue is whether some tom/dick/harry sitting in some small office of a contractor company linked to processing of aadhaar related verification also able to do this same thing which is indeed worrisome.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2018)

Official statement by UIDAI



> UIDAI said that factually anyone can google or visit other sources and find out Sh. Sharma’s personal details without Aadhaar. For example, Sh. Sharma’s mobile number is available on NIC website as he was once Secretary IT, Government of India. His date of birth is available in the Civil List of IAS Officers which is kept in public domain and his address is on TRAI Website because he is TRAI Chairman. Similarly his email id may be available in public domain. They clubbed all these inputs and claimed that they have managed to breach Aadhaar database and got his personal details, which is completely false.



wow what a demonstration
Other people are posting their own Aadhaar numbers in support of the TRAI chairman


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Official statement by UIDAI


Maybe the hackers should post the transactions of his bank account, which is linked with Aadhaar.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2018)

They did not deposit, he has the option to not accept the transactions through upi

RS Sharma on Twitter


----------



## billubakra (Aug 1, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Official statement by UIDAI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Share ID, Aadhaar Body Advises After Telecom Regulator's Challenge


----------

